# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам телевизор LG Golden EYE Swing Aero Sound (б/у) с тумбой

## Maiya

Продам Телевизор LG Golden Eye Swing Aero Sound 4-DUCT Sound Sistem. Диагональ 50 см. 

Полностью "вымыт" и пропылесосен изнутри и внешне перед продажей, - полностью очищен от пыли и протёрт дезинфицирующим средством.

В идеальном состоянии, чистый и красивый, с LG тумбой под телевизор (б/у) 

Качественное изображение, насыщенные цвета, резкость, очень хороший звук, разные режимы звучания, есть шнур (б/у) для dvd. 

В ремонте не был и вскрывался один раз для очищения от пыли. 

Очень достойный телевизор., полностью готовый к использованию, чистый и приятный.

Пульт также полностью очищен дезинфицирующим средством и в хорошем состоянии. На батарейках, рабочий.

Можно забрать вместе с тумбой при желании (цена одинаковая как вместе с тумбой, так и без)
Больше фото по ссылке в олх

750 грн (ЛС)
Контакты: +380631278388 (вайбер/телеграм/вотсап)
Самовывоз
Живёт на Посёлке Котовского в Районе Марсельской по Днепродороге

Модель №: CF-20S11KE
230 В, 50 Гц
75 Вт



https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/televizor-lg-golden-eye-swing-aero-sound-IDIkxnl.html?sd=1#4f5186ba08

----------

